# Need to buy appliances



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

Soon I will need to buy some appliances (Refrigerator, Microwave, Washing Machine, Stove)

I looked in Carrefour and the prices seem pretty good. 

Does anyone know if there are places which offer better deals?

I am also open minded to looking at used appliances in good condition if anyone is selling them.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Dubizzle.com for used appliances

for new the two best places are carafor and geant. check both and mix and match.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Dubizzle.com for used appliances
> 
> for new the two best places are carafor and geant. check both and mix and match.


Hyperpanda and Plug-ins too. And Lulu and Union Co-op.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

those places dont be the prices of carafor or geant. Beleive me, my wife made me go to each of these stores like 456453 times before she finally picked.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

They don't all stock the same makes & models. 

-


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Zayets said:


> Soon I will need to buy some appliances (Refrigerator, Microwave, Washing Machine, Stove)
> 
> I looked in Carrefour and the prices seem pretty good.
> 
> ...


I can tell you from personal experience 9 months ago: I spent 2 weeks full-time chasing stuff on dubizzle. people who bought stuff very expensive, are selling them for 30% less (if clean - and if you are lucky enough to find their address before you give up on your life!). However, the price of steel went down considerably in the last year, making it possible to buy new with the price of old 

I shopped at Geant - Battuta Mall - and I am very happy with my fridge and stove and tv. The best part was that I didn't have to provide delivery as I had to with Dubizzle ads. My LG fridge cost me 1850, electric ariston stove 1400, and 1800 for my lcd tv. These are not very fancy, but been working perfectly so far and still like new 

Good luck!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A year back I went through the same thing. I found Carrefour and Lulu the cheapest (didn't try Geant). Also looked at Sharaf DG

In general the prices aren't very different. I did go around town and compared prices. My advice is to go to one of these places and just buy everything you need. If you try to get the best deal, you may save 2-300 Dhs overall, but will end up spending a lot of time and effort

I am assuming you are looking to buy stuff at the price ranges in the post above (2000-ish for TV, 2000-ish for washing m/c, 1000-ish for Fridge etc etc) - these are available almost everywhere. If you are looking for really high end stuff (fridge for 5000-ish etc etc) then you might as well do the research.

I did try and get some deals through dubizzle, but didn't buy anything through it


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

Now that the DSF '10 has started - keep an eye out for all the promo materials that come with the newspapers - you'll find decent deals now


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

dsf is hilarious. Raise prices 30% and then give 25% off... profit lulz


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL well it's the lesser of 2 evils, mon frere


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

this is a great piece of advise, I was slightly hung up on Dubbizle as well. I don't understand how in many places why there are some appliances and not in others. I hear it is something being to do with the builders and their specs :S


----------

